# My experience with Mustang Graphics (custom plastisol transfers North Carolina)



## wormil

Someone on another list recommended a company called Mustang Graphics as a source for plastisol transfers. They are located in North Carolina (convenient to me) and have been in business for 30+ years. Wholesale transfers are a sideline business for them, run by their daughter, Sheryl.

The short version is this, I ordered transfers on Thursday morning and they were shipped on Thursday afternoon, I received them Friday evening (UPS ground, residential delivery). I glanced over the transfers and they looked good. My customer called me late that night needing some shirts by Saturday morning. I realized that Cheryl had forgotten to include instructions so at 9:45pm on a Friday night I rang her cell phone and amazingly she answered promptly. She apologized for forgetting and gave me the temp & pressure settings along with a few suggestions should I have any problems. I pressed the shirts with no problem using the recommended settings. The transfers were white ink for royal blue sports uniforms, 100% polyester, open mesh.

Speed: ***** (5/5)
Adhesion: *****
Hand: ****
Packaging: ****
Communication, phone: *****
Communication: email: ** (they accept orders through email but apparently do not correspond through email)
Prices: *****

(note: Unilon powder was added to my transfers to improve adhesion (this is optional) but the powder is messy. I recommend tapping the stack of transfers somewhere the extra powder call fall out and not make a mess.)

To be honest I didn't really want to write up this review because I'm afraid an increase in business might slow them down on future orders.  I do get the impression that she travels a lot and I'm not sure how that will affect getting transfers, in other words, I'm not sure if they still do transfers when she is not there. I will definitely order from Sheryl again. Her contact is:Sheryl at Mustang Graphics 828-606-6261.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: My experience with Mustang Graphics*



> I ordered transfers on Thursday morning and they were shipped on Thursday afternoon


Wow, that is fast. Thanks for taking the time to write the review!




wormil said:


> To be honest I didn't really want to write up this review because I'm afraid an increase in business might slow them down on future orders.


Hehe, I know that feeling  I get the same way when I find a new programmer or freelance designer that's on the ball!


----------



## station22designs

*Re: My experience with Mustang Graphics*

Do they have a web site?


----------



## laosfu

what city are they located in?


----------



## wormil

They are located in Arden, NC; and they do not have a website.


----------



## laosfu

hmm..50 miles away from me.. not bad.


----------



## 34Ford

I have a something here that I dont exactly know how to do.
A friend wants me to put this pic on a shirt for him. I took the pic from his original shirt and cleaned it up.
It was airbrushed on in Myrtle Beach and he wants a copy. As you can see there is a lot of gradient and I know JPSS will have a border around it.
Could this be done in plastisol any better? Or should I just create a border around it.


----------



## wormil

Unless he wants a couple dozen, it wouldn't be worth screenprinting. Suggest he find another airbrush artist that will copy it.


----------



## edward1210

wormil said:


> Someone on another list recommended a company called Mustang Graphics as a source for plastisol transfers. They are located in North Carolina (convenient to me) and have been in business for 30+ years. Wholesale transfers are a sideline business for them, run by their daughter, Sheryl.
> 
> The short version is this, I ordered transfers on Thursday morning and they were shipped on Thursday afternoon, I received them Friday evening (UPS ground, residential delivery). I glanced over the transfers and they looked good. My customer called me late that night needing some shirts by Saturday morning. I realized that Cheryl had forgotten to include instructions so at 9:45pm on a Friday night I rang her cell phone and amazingly she answered promptly. She apologized for forgetting and gave me the temp & pressure settings along with a few suggestions should I have any problems. I pressed the shirts with no problem using the recommended settings. The transfers were white ink for royal blue sports uniforms, 100% polyester, open mesh.
> 
> Speed: ***** (5/5)
> Adhesion: *****
> Hand: ****
> Packaging: ****
> Communication, phone: *****
> Communication: email: ** (they accept orders through email but apparently do not correspond through email)
> Prices: *****
> 
> (note: Unilon powder was added to my transfers to improve adhesion (this is optional) but the powder is messy. I recommend tapping the stack of transfers somewhere the extra powder call fall out and not make a mess.)
> 
> To be honest I didn't really want to write up this review because I'm afraid an increase in business might slow them down on future orders.  I do get the impression that she travels a lot and I'm not sure how that will affect getting transfers, in other words, I'm not sure if they still do transfers when she is not there. I will definitely order from Sheryl again. Her contact is:Sheryl at Mustang Graphics 828-606-6261.


can you send me the link of the website, I made a few search, but nothing.


----------



## wormil

They don't have a website Edward. Well they do have a retail website where they sell doggie shirts under a different business name but nothing under Mustang Graphics. From my understanding they have been in business quite a long time selling doggie shirts retail. They print their own transfers for that business and Sheryl decided to expand a bit by offering transfers to others.


----------



## SRJ

Actually they do have a website 
Screen Print Arden, NC ( North Carolina ) - Mustang Graphics, Inc


----------



## wormil

Thanks for the update.


----------



## wormil

Anyone used these folks lately or had contact with them? I sent an order last week, they told me it was supposed to ship last Thursday but didn't ship until Tuesday this week, and there were problems with it. I've been calling and calling since last week but no one answers. Someone posted on another forum a few weeks ago that they were also unable to reach anyone. Late jobs + mistakes + no communication are a bad, bad, sign in my experience.


----------



## Lionheart73

wormil said:


> Anyone used these folks lately or had contact with them? I sent an order last week, they told me it was supposed to ship last Thursday but didn't ship until Tuesday this week, and there were problems with it. I've been calling and calling since last week but no one answers.


 That is strange. I sent an order on Oct.6 and received a call from Sheryl the next day asking about quantity and timeline. I have had good luck with Mustang in the past so I haven't been sweating anything. They have gotten such good feedback in the past, surely there is some sort of explanation.


----------



## wormil

I'll post an update once the situation is resolved.


----------



## wormil

Update: We talked it out and I realize what happened and why it happened but that doesn't excuse the lack of quality control or communication. Sheryl said her business has drastically increased this year (hooray t-shirt forums) but she doesn't really want the new business. She is being loyal to her old customers at the expense of relatively new customers like myself. If you're looking for a new vendor I would consider that before sending an order.


----------



## Lionheart73

Just seems to be a very unfortunate situation all the way around.

I don't want to hijack your thread, but I do want to say that I have placed several orders with Sheryl over the last couple months and have received nothing but prompt service, high quality transfers, and affordable prices. Sounds like a car commercial or something, but the truth. 

Just saying...

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jason Lockhart
*Lockhart Designs LLP*
Topeka, Kansas


----------



## wormil

Lionheart73 said:


> ... received nothing but prompt service, high quality transfers, and affordable prices.


Me too, until I didn't. It's a real shame.


----------



## station22designs

Mustang does excellent work. However, communication could be much better. We recently lost a 1000+T Customer because of this. If they would have communicated we would have shifted our order else where. They committed to a delivery date and we communicated to the customer. In the end we looked like a bunch of idiots.


----------



## brsspring

I have been a customer of Sheryl's for a couple of years, and have never had any problems with her or her transfers. Her kindness and customer service cannot be matched. From one who tends to put things off and totally rely on the "last minute" - she helps keep me on track and on time! She always lets me know if she is traveling and works very hard to complete orders before she leaves. I would not hesitate to recommend her to anyone. 
Brenda
Spring Designs
Kentucky


----------



## sassygirlztees

We sent them an e-mail at 3 am in the morning of the 16th and received the pricing info today just past noon. I'll keep you posted on our experience dealing with them.


----------



## sassygirlztees

Any feedback on the feel of the transfers? I'm going to ask for samples but would like any feedback if possible.


----------



## wormil

The quality was very good, other than them dropping a color out on the last order which was strange since I sent them a jpeg of how the image should look. Second time a transfer vendor has done that to me. If I order a six color design and you only print five colors... do you even need a jpeg to realize something isn't right? That's a double whammy.


----------



## xxflyingricexx

how much do they charge per transfer? how big are the sheets?


----------



## sassygirlztees

Ok...I've been waiting until I actually received my first shipment of transfers before reporting on my experience with Mustang Graphics.

I am a new customer of theirs and have been dealing with Sheryl mostly and occasionally Forrest who I believe is her husband. When I asked for pricing info initially, I received it within 24 hours. When I decided to call them and discuss my project with them I talked with Sheryl and we agreed on a very good price for my 2 to 4 color designs which I plan on converting to heat transfers. 

I decided on my first design which was a 4 color back design ganged with two 2 color front pocket designs on a 13X 15 sheet. There was an initial learning curve about what format they wanted their designs in and that I wanted my designs to have a white underbase (top coat) since I print on a wide variety of colors from yellow to dark brown.

When the order was ready to ship and my card was charged I was surprised by the amount which was higher than I expected. However, once I had a chance to talk with Sheryl the next morning we were able to work out the misunderstanding. 

The transfers were not printed with the underbase (top coat) as I had expected so they would not work on darker colored shirts without the addition of Unilon ahhesion powder which not only aids in adhesion but also makes colors such as neons pop and become much brighter. This is an additional $.50 per sheet which was a big part of the cost discrepancy. There was also a misunderstanding on the initial setup / screen charges which was resolved.

Anyway, once the initial kinks were worked out the order was placed on the afternoon of May 12th and they were shipped on the 16th and arrived 2 days later. I haven'te had time to press them yet but they look great visually. Total turnaround for the first job was 4 days including the weekend. So not bad for the first order and Sheryl and Forrest were very helpful throughout the process.

I placed a second order for 120 of another 4 color design at 3:01 am Wednesday and they were ready to ship Thursday evening. Basically a 1 day turnaround!!!! 

Once I press the transfers I will report on how that process went and how the transfers feel but so far I am very impressed with Mustang Graphics and hope things continue as they are currently going.

I am grateful to the T-Shirt Forums community for leading me to Mustang Graphics!!!! It has allowed me to finally kick off my direct screenprint design conversion project to heat transfers after searching for over a year for a company that would be able to do this project at a price I could afford.


----------



## sassygirlztees

UPDATE: Ok...I've had a chance to print two different transfer designs from Mustang Graphics and am very pleased. 

After a little tweaking I seemed to get the best results at 350 deg F for 8 secs with medium pressure. Then I would rub the back of the transfer lightly with a small rag or youth shirt for about 10 seconds before peeling. This seemed to leave very little ink on the release paper.

The only issue I found was a few transfers were off registration slightly...but useable for my purposes.

Delivery seems good so far as well so I remain pleased with my choice.....


----------



## impactvending

Lionheart73 said:


> That is strange. I sent an order on Oct.6 and received a call from Sheryl the next day asking about quantity and timeline. I have had good luck with Mustang in the past so I haven't been sweating anything. They have gotten such good feedback in the past, surely there is some sort of explanation.


 
Hello, I was wondering what the minimum order was and the cost per transfer if doing the minimum.

Thanks,


----------



## treadhead

impactvending said:


> Hello, I was wondering what the minimum order was and the cost per transfer if doing the minimum.
> 
> Thanks,


There minimum order is 25 transfers which range from $1.05 (1 color) to $5.55 (10 colors) per transfer. 2, 3, & 4 color are $1.55, $2.05, $2.55.

You can send an e-mail to mck2000@charter.net and ask for a full price sheet.

Ask for Sheryl or Forrest.....


----------



## deb7019

<Me too, until I didn't. It's a real shame.>

My experience exactly. Terrific for the first few orders, then all of a sudden, she disappeared. Unanswered phones. Unreturned voice mails. Unanswered emails. I'm hundreds of miles away going crazy and cannot get any info. I even got chewed out by her mother when I dared, out of desperation, to call the second number she used to have on her page. When she's good, she is very good. When she's not, you get the stress, upset customers and lost $$. Too unpredictable for me. Too bad.


----------



## wormil

I just read elsewhere that their phone is disconnected, didn't check if it were true though.


----------



## 34Ford

Did they have a store front, or is it a home based company?
Im about 20 miles from them.
I bet they do it out of their home according to Google street view.


----------



## gorilladiver

Just wondering If anyone has had a recent experience of ordering from from Mustang Graphics. I am about to place my first order of custom heat transfers next week and was planning on using them. But from the post here it sounds like their customer service can be hit or miss.


----------



## aishanj

just wanted to say i really like your graphic!


----------



## treadhead

I used them several times a few months back and was happy with them. There were a couple orders that they turned around in 1 day! That is not rule as it really depends on their work load but I would expect your order to be shipped within a week or so as long as the artwork is in proper format.


----------



## wormil

Consistency is underrated.


----------



## treadhead

wormil said:


> Consistency is underrated.


Agreed.....


----------



## TFowler

Mustang Graphics are great to deal with. Sheryl and Forest are very helpful. I am new to the industry and they helped me out a lot. Transfers they made for me are wonderful, no problems at all. Quick turnaround !! [email protected] .., I highly recomend them!!


----------



## CGoran

I thought I would update this...Sheryl has a new email, 
23transfers[USER=21]@char[/USER]ter.net 

You simply cannot beat her prices or turnaround times. I've ordered dozens of times and had mostly good luck. The only problem I ever had was with some halftones on a complicated transfer. I think it was more to do with poor design from the artist rather than Sheryl's fault. There was just too much ink in the design. 

She is traveling now, at a Fair and won't be back until somewhere around the 7th of April! BooHoo!!! I need some 2 color ganged images and everyone else is at least double her price!!


----------



## royster13

CGoran said:


> I need some 2 color ganged images and everyone else is at least double her price!!


Can you give an example of what prices you are talking about.....


----------



## TFowler

1 color 25 13x15 $1.05 ea
1 color 200 .55 cents ea
5 color 25 $3.05 ea
5 color 200 $2.55 ea
$11 per color setup
I really like the 13x15 size Works great to gang!!


----------



## wormil

Yeah unless she just gets busy and blows you off for a few weeks (never bothers to tell you she isn't going to print your order). I can understand being too busy but I can't understand making me call her parents after a couple weeks to get in touch with her. If she can't print the order fine, just call or respond to any of my emails telling me so I can go somewhere else. Or she only prints 5 colors in a 6 color transfer and refuses to reprint them. No thanks. I'll pay a little extra for someone I can depend on.


----------



## TFowler

I have had good service myself,, Who do you use?? I would like to have a couple other sources??


----------



## wormil

I've been using Semo and Howard, just got some samples from ProWorld that I'll be testing soon.


----------



## DBurke

Just used mustang for the first time and I was very pleased! The things I look for is quality and speed. Being that I'm located in NC I put the order in Monday morn. and they arived Tuesday afternoon. And they were exactley the quality I was looking for. Also they sent me samples with my own art work!!


----------



## wormil

I was under the impression she had changed her number and company name. I know she took the website down.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## humvee908

I couldn't understand why one is putting a potential growth in business down or static...


----------



## royster13

humvee908 said:


> I couldn't understand why one is putting a potential growth in business down or static...


Sometimes you need to focus on what you do best rather than trying to be everything to everyone.....


----------

